# Lets see some pics of Daddy Rabbits beagles



## j_seph (Sep 20, 2017)

I found out that the 3 I got last year came from his bloodlines, not sure which. Should have pups though within the next week.


----------



## Jacob Segars (Sep 25, 2017)

How much for the pups ? Are they gonna be AKC ?


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Sep 26, 2017)

Small, medium or large when mature?

gt40


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Sep 27, 2017)

Here's a few pics of some Dr dogs I've had.


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Sep 27, 2017)

Another one- I always had good luck with DR breed hounds.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 27, 2017)

No guarantees they are of his bloodlines but good dogs none the less.
This was the 3 I got when they were pups.


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 27, 2017)

Good looking dogs Fig....... Beautiful pups you have j seph. The momma is a purdy lil thing.


----------



## FIG NEWTON (Sep 27, 2017)

I never known of him having any tri- colored dogs - but he could have- I just never seen them when I was over there.


----------

